# 1  -   ?

## DyexrfKbpf9002

(   ) .

  (   )    ( 3),  : " , ,     (3) - 300",  ,        (4) - 299", 1     "       (6)".  "  "   1  .

"":

"  918


()
    8   
(  )
    883     (  ) ,  
          ,
       ,
(   ())
(  0),     2019 ,  
( )
   ()   ,   , 
 ,  , ,   
,       :
       26.02.2016.  -7-3/ 99@,  3      
            (1 .)
 ()   (),       
 () :
  3       180.         
 .
(   )

   5         
    ..."

        ?
   ?

----------


## room111

.

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> .


! ,  ,   : "...  3       180.           ...."

----------


## room111

? 
         .      .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ? 
>          .      .


"" : - -     1  "" . N-    -  .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

.
- : https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...549&highlight=
-:       ""  1 !

----------

